# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : Alcatel  013513005540015  اريد تعريف او فك شفرة للموبيل  A392G-2AKFUS1-R

## hosam505504

Alcatel 
013513005540015 
اريد تعريف او فك شفرة للموبيل 
A392G-2AKFUS1-R

----------

